# Floor/wall Trim



## reds_21 (Dec 24, 2004)

i have been looking around for a router bit that gives a nice design to floor trim or wall trim. meaning, the trim that goes on the bottom of the wall to meet the carpet. the only problem that i am having is that if i wanna make a piece of trim that is 3-4" high, the router bits that i have seen only come 1-1/2" tall. how do you make your own trim if the bit is not big enough to make a decorative cut? is it cheaper to buy the trim already made like at Home Depot?

shawn


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

I usually can't find what I want at HD cause my house is older. I've replaced quite a bit as I've worked my way around the house - but usualy with a fairly simple contour - never have had a need to shape the whole face of a piece like that - I use multiple pieces with the tallest at the back (maybe 4 1/2") with a cove or roundover cut along the top with a lip, then a similar cut along the top of a narrower piece (maybe 1 1/2") along the bottom, glue it up, then install. Not sure if that's the kind of thing you're trying to do. Goes quicker than it sounds.


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

I used the shaper tools on my Shopsmith when I made molding for the windows in my living room. Lots of passes but it goes pretty quick. 

I used Roberts Illustrated Millwork Catalog for design ideas. It's a great tool with hundreds of drawings of various moldings. 

And I'll re-enforce what Gilbear said about use multiple pieces of stock to build up. Berry


----------

